# Te vs. Ti... I thought I was Ti for 100% certain. Now I'm not so sure



## Oprah (Feb 5, 2014)

Tzara said:


> I meant are you not over the spiderman thread, not the being nt thing.


when are you going to drop it?




Tzara said:


> Well, after 17 you develop Fe, which makes you act less INTP'ish and more ENTP'ish (the age might differ)
> Anyhow, that makes me an ENTP with Fe.


no it doesn't because you're not 17 yet





Tzara said:


> Ok well, that still isnt a reason for feeding it.


nobody was "fed" and nobody did any "feeding." 






Tzara said:


> Its probably a test result, If you did an online test, they give out results based on Ne-Se / Si-Ni etc.. And in the end it gives a percentage. You are supposed to take the first 3 seriously.
> Mine was something like Ne Ti Te Ni Fe Si Se Fi or something. dont remember the exact one.
> Anyways, its not the reason you mentioned in the thread.


_*he's obviously not an ENTP! ENTPs don't take anything seriously, ESPECIALLY test results!*_





Tzara said:


> You dont need to bash SJs to be an ENTP.


http://personalitycafe.com/entp-forum-visionaries/183209-dating-your-opposite-type-isfj.html
okay



Tzara said:


> For me, I like SJs who were thought to be chaotic. I really really like them, but that is a rare thing. A really really rare thing.
> Bashing SJs to be an ENTP is just something you made up.
> And for the sensor hate, ESFPs and ISFPs for me, are above many N types. and INFPs are below many S types. Its not about being S or N, its about being close minded.


That's because INFPs use Si.
All I'm seeing is blind SJ/Si hate.
You have yet to prove me wrong.



Tzara said:


> I've seen INFJs who were mistyped ENTPs, why dont you fill out one of the questionnaires in the whats my type forum?


I've already filled out like 5 of those over the course of the last while.
Everyone was pointing me to ENFP, INFP, INTP, or ENTP






Tzara said:


> you were the one who got mad in the end.


who is the one _still_ stalking my threads?





Tzara said:


> Umm, I didnt read that, or say that but probably it was meant the same way as "tits or GTFO"
> not, to be taken seriously.


no
they posted it in a rage-filled rant at me when I kept calling their gifs unfunny. 
#irony


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

UglierBetty said:


> when are you going to drop it?


I was just trying to be helpful. In case you havent noticed



> no it doesn't because you're not 17 yet


Hmm.. ok





> nobody was "fed" and nobody did any "feeding."


Uh huh




> _*he's obviously not an ENTP! ENTPs don't take anything seriously, ESPECIALLY test results!*_


Uh huh





> http://personalitycafe.com/entp-forum-visionaries/183209-dating-your-opposite-type-isfj.html
> okay


uh huh



> I've already filled out like 5 of those over the course of the last while.
> Everyone was pointing me to ENFP, INFP, INTP, or ENTP


uh huh




> who is the one _still_ stalking my threads?


hmm..




> no
> they posted it in a rage-filled rant at me when I kept calling their gifs unfunny.
> #irony


Totally understand you, keep up the good work.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

*Now back on topic......

and spare the bitch slaps please
*


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

Ti- The thought process is internal. All the logical process and organization happens within your mind.

Te- The thought process is external. People with strong Te will have a need to organize their outside world in a logical manner to make sense of things.


----------



## Megakill (Nov 3, 2013)

This is one of the friendliest forums that exists on the internet.


> Te- The thought process is external. People with strong Te will have a need to organize their outside world in a logical manner to make sense of things.


This would mean that ENTJ are more curious about how things work than say an ENTP. This seems backwards.


----------



## amoon (Aug 24, 2013)

UglierBetty said:


> when are you going to drop it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to point you out or anything but you are taking this way too seriously. Your functions don't shape you and you are making it seem as if you are a baby that has been denied a candy. Tzara is trying to point something out to you rationally and you are acting like a malicious irrational child. Take heed and don't pay attention to anyone saying you aren't your type. You know yourself more than anyone knows you so stop relying on someone else to tell you


----------



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

Ti: inductive logic, create their own unconventional systems to explain things, not really confrontational just more analytical, analysis is subjective, meaning they can change even when the object is static.

Te: deductive logic, use more conventional ways to explain things, it is more confrontational specially when dealing with concrete and observable facts, if the object is static Te will see it the same way until it changes, analysis is more brash, sequential and to the point.

in other words: Ti is more OPTIONAL and Te is more PROCEDURAL. Ex: When you ask someone who uses Ti how to get somewhere usually they will present you many paths you can go and the pros and cons of each. Te will show one sequential way to do it and you better be happy.


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

UglierBetty said:


> I thought I was Ti/Fe because I have a constant train out thought going through my head analyzing every last situation.
> 
> 
> But then I got in an argument on the ENTP forum because they were being obnoxious, and apparently it wound up with the consensus that I'm not actually an ENTP?
> ...


oh bah, ignore the nonsense going down in the ENTP forum. 
it's not Ti, it's (primarily) immaturity plus (some) stupidity.


Do you access your feelings directly, or through a filter? Is it easier for you to be aware of a feeling if it given a label, or does labeling the feeling that you are experiencing strongly and clearly inside you frustrate you? (fi vs ti)

it's a bit harder for me to describe te vs ti, although there's a clear difference in arguing approach.

one liner: precision, or accuracy?

do you tend to rely on outside sources to develop your logic (quoting jung, etc)? or will you bring in a quote that supports your position when it suits you, but freely ignore the authority in a field if you think your thought process is a further development/refinement of their "overly broad and un-individuated" system? is your thinking about a topic more in terms of distinctions, "nit-picking", finding the precise point upon which a difference hinges that is the crux of understanding a concept? or is it about creating a framework, overarching, that is sensible?



also diagrams/stuff is not Te, that's nonsense.


----------



## Oprah (Feb 5, 2014)

Pelopra said:


> Do you access your feelings directly, or through a filter? Is it easier for you to be aware of a feeling if it given a label, or does labeling the feeling that you are experiencing strongly and clearly inside you frustrate you? (fi vs ti)


I'm not quite sure... I can't really explain that o.o 
But sometimes I recognize certain feelings that are similar to feelings I've had before (i.e. usually when I hate a person in authority it's a blood-boiling feeling and I get all shaky... (I actually start physically shaking sometimes))

v.s. when a friend does something mean to me....OOOOOH do you mean like
you feel similarly when similar things happen? 
Yea! 
Like... when I was a teenager and would argue with my parents I felt like I was in a cage and I got so frustrated it felt like the world was swirling around me... and that would be a feeling I would get only with them

v.s. the authority thing - if they were a teacher or something and saying the same thing, it would be a different feeling (still a negative one), but a different one.


I never thought of it until now, but I definitely have "categories" of emotions kind of... like, ugh. 
Am I making any sense? 

Sometimes I'll attribute a random word to how I'm feeling and it may or may not accurately describe it, but whenever I get that feeling, the word comes up in my head... 

Like every time I finish exams or something it's the same feeling, and the word "elation" randomly pops up in my head for no conscious reason. 


And then there's other words that don't match the feeling at all, but I still think them in my head when I feel that specific way. 







Pelopra said:


> do you tend to rely on outside sources to develop your logic (quoting jung, etc)? or will you bring in a quote that supports your position when it suits you, but freely ignore the authority in a field if you think your thought process is a further development/refinement of their "overly broad and un-individuated" system? is your thinking about a topic more in terms of distinctions, "nit-picking", finding the precise point upon which a difference hinges that is the crux of understanding a concept? or is it about creating a framework, overarching, that is sensible?


When I argue with people I get really mad when they derail? Does that help at all? 
Uh... I know in the past I've been in arguments with family members, and I'm usually the one to be all, "well let's google it!" (And then I do some unbecoming gloating if I'm right... >.< ). 

When I argue, though, I like to do the whole "break down the whole argument" thing with all those individual quotes so that I don't let anybody sneak any hidden insults or incorrect statements past me. 


The downside, though, is that when I do that my debating opponent frequently gets distracted by all of my "mini arguments" and thinks that I'm nit-picking even though I'm waiting to tie all of them in to a big picture at the end. So they start arguing the tiny details, which really frustrates me because I want the entire thing to be argued about - I don't want my argument's organization be an excuse for my opponent to start randomly criticizing my grammar or the definition of a word or something. 




Was that helpful? What do you say of my answers?


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

UglierBetty said:


> I'm not quite sure... I can't really explain that o.o
> But sometimes I recognize certain feelings that are similar to feelings I've had before (i.e. usually when I hate a person in authority it's a blood-boiling feeling and I get all shaky... (I actually start physically shaking sometimes))
> 
> v.s. when a friend does something mean to me....OOOOOH do you mean like
> ...


Hm. I'm actually getting a bit of a Te-Fi feeling (with Te leading) from what you just wrote, although it's not definitive.

We had a slew of threads here describing Fi and Fe, two that I recently participated in and felt had some really good postings were:
http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/196082-help-me-understand-fi.html
http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/196482-do-people-fe-even-have-feelings-their-own.html
there's tons more, it's a perennial topic. If you wanna run over, skim them, and give a general response which approach you feel you relate to more and why...

(with T, on the other hand: Te-Ti threads devolve into inane circular bashing because people on this forum are not yet capable of discussing Thinking without feeling the need to assert how their method is superior, for some reason. So most Te-Ti discussions can basically be summarized as "you're stupid and suck. No, YOU'RE stupid and suck."
So I don't, off the top of my head, have any threads to recommend. There's a handful of posts scattered around but I'm not gonna go digging them up, and none of them were outstandingly excellent anyway.
(the Fe/Fi threads linked above do have some drama and idiocy in them as well, however there's also a high percentage of quality posts and discussion and I think some real insights and understandings were reached)

it does make it a bit hard for xxTx's, though, since it means that as of now the more effective way of ascertaining TF type is via a function you're much less in contact with. I don't know that it would work for the really, really out of touch with their F T's, but most people I think can tell what's going on underneath their own logical minds?)


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Wow, I thought this thread was going to be an interesting discussion enlightening the benefits, and differences, of Te and Ti.

Instead, there's a *Generation Z* party of emotional manipulation, trying to 'win', and trying to look good. :tongue:

I think that if you'd really like to know about Te and Ti, you should probably look back and thank @_PaladinX_ for his post. He made a fairly comprehensive chart which is fairly indicative.



UglierBetty said:


> I thought I was Ti/Fe because I have a constant train out thought going through my head analyzing every last situation.
> 
> 
> But then I got in an argument on the ENTP forum because they were being obnoxious, and apparently it wound up with the consensus that I'm not actually an ENTP?
> ...


Having a constant train of analytical thought is just as likely to make someone an INFP as an ENTP, and beyond. Thoughts are not indicative of cognitive functions. Thinking, ruminating, and analyzing over everything, is just as likely to make someone an xSFJ, than it is to make someone an xNTJ, and beyond. It just depends on the motivations for their thoughts.

That said, deciding if 'something is correct by oneself' (Which I assume they were trying to put 'subjective Ti' in their own words), is _also, _in my opinion, not really related to cognitive function beyond a behavioural expression. Deciding that something _is _correct, is behaviour. Deciding _why _something is correct, is getting closer to analyzing the meat of the cognitive functions.

Loving to argue is something that every single type is capable of. This is a behavioural trait, not really indicative of type. Argumentation can even be seen as an art-- People can study it and understand the best ways in which to argue. This is universal across type, and I'd say that 'loving to argue' could be either constructive and healthy, or it could be destructive, and unhealthy, depending on your motivation for doing so.

Also, 'diagrams and stuff', really doesn't capture Te information processing, in my opinion.


----------

